# Digital Dashes and their BS



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Alright I've heard many stories oh my digital dash doesn't light up at all. Replace the power box. No biggy. What about these other problems. My speedo doesn't work. Something doesn't light up etc.. What the hell are you guys doing? I never hear a story of what happens after that! Anyone actually done a DD to a Analog?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Yes it is possible and it has been done; it does take some work though.

Heres a step by step guide graciously given by AZ-ZBUM
http://zbum.nissanpower.com/dash.conversion.htm


----------

